# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Make Rounded Right Angle Corners in Square Tubing

## Crusty

I stumbled across this today and it appears to be a simple technique for making rounded corners in square tubing. Will have to give it a try.

----------

Slim-123 (Oct 22, 2019),

Tonyg (Oct 24, 2019)

----------


## Nick79

I like this conversion to curved corners. Now we need someone to provide a calculator so we can plug in dimensions to aid in cutting the square tubing to make tight connections.

----------

greyhoundollie (Oct 23, 2019)

----------


## sossol

Take a look at this guy's other videos. He is incredibly clever, and he does a lot with minimal tools and supplies. I subscribed to his channel and binge-watched mot of it. 

Neil

----------

